# Looking for Internal Arts intructors in



## wang xiangzhai (May 5, 2017)

Hi, newcomer here.

Dont know where exactly to ask, so i thought the beginners corner may be the best place to start.

I´ll be travelling (from Spain) to Asia late this year and i want to take the chance and study an internal art. Yiquan would be perfect as i have some training but any other internal art would be fine too, specially Liuhebafa & Bagua.

I´ll be staying in Taiwan & South of China. If you happen to know a good teacher/instructor around those places please let me know, any tip would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Reedone816 (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't know if this help and with mma vs tma situation in China, but cctv channel 4 "experience real kungfu" 3 seasons tv (you can find it in youtube) documentaries can show you schools/master to contact to.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## wang xiangzhai (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks Reedone816. i was looking for something a bit more off the tracks but i´ll give it a try nonetheless. 
Cheers


----------

